# Ways to train/bond with my Cockatiel?



## ChillPikachu (Jan 27, 2014)

So my bird is completely tame and healthy. This is my first time ever having a pet bird so I'm really new to this. I'd like to know some things I could train him to get him to interact with me and form a closer bond. He loves corn but he loves spray millet even more, so I know how I can motivate him in training sessions, I just don't know where to go from there!earl:


----------



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

First, welcome! Second, how old is your bird? The way I trained my Sophia was that I would give her millet through the cage bars, then from inside the cage, then she stepped up on my hand, and I took her out. It took about a week for her. Birds vary though.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Because you say your bird is tame, I am thinking she may already be stepping up onto your hand. If so, you may want to look a material on clicker training. By systematically using clicker and treats you can train a bird to retrieve items and do other tricks. Doing the tricks is usually very pleasurable for both bird and owner and, thus, deepens the bond.

There is a book called "Clicker Training for Birds," which is a good starting point. There are also videos. Here is one that happens to feature a budgie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBdy5zQdaRw


----------

